# Dante's Inferno



## BloodyWendigo (Aug 23, 2015)

Last year's haunt was a complete disaster. Mostly because while I had spent months planning in advance, that's all I had done: plan. Walls fell down as guests were walking through, actors did a lot of improv (some of it was actually quite good), and props went missing or broke. It was only my first year doing this sort of thing that all of you love, and even though almost everything did not go according to plan, it was still some of the most fun I've ever had. Not many people showed (our neighborhood is pretty sparse on TOT's), but those that did actually enjoyed it, flops and all. This year will be my attempt to improve upon everything and give an even better experience. 
I started planning about 2 weeks ago for this year's haunt. I've already drawn out a floorplan, made measurements, and figured out the budget. I still don't know how to post pics, so I can't post the pic of the floorplan yet.:googly: Hopefully some of you can tell me how. 
This year's theme is going to be Dante's Inferno. If anyone wants to learn more about the source material, here's the Wikipedia link: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_(Dante)
Basically it's a 14th century poem about a man named Dante who travels through Hell and witnesses the torment and horror of its nine circles. Each circle is for those convicted of a particular sin, and the further down you go, the worse the sins and their punishments get. 
My mission is to recreate the poem as well as I can within a couple hundred dollar budget and the constraints of a two-car garage. Lots of stuff from last year is getting reused and touched up.* Hope you guys enjoy what I post about this upcoming haunt in the future!:jol:
*Speaking of last year's haunt, if anyone can tell me how to post pictures I might finally get around to posting the pictures from last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Intiguing theme with lots of potential!

Read this thread for information on how to post pictures (assuming you have a Photobucket account):

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=40440


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Haunts are always a work in progress, even if you think your done.


----------

